# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Đừng chờ đợi những điều không trở về

## mycomputer

Có khi nào chúng ta cũng đã quên luôn rằng, bản thân chúng ta mới cần phải trân trọng nhất hay chưa? Đợi chờ lâu như vậy, đến bản thân mình còn không trân trọng thì hy vọng ai sẽ trân trọng chúng ta?


Có những điều, đã đi rồi. Là hết.

Có những thứ, chỉ đến một lần. Không có lần thứ hai.

Chúng ta đang đợi điều gì thế? Đang chờ đợi những thứ đã đi rồi và không biết bao giờ mới trở lại? Chìm đắm trong hồi ức về quá khứ, trong hy vọng biến thành ảo tưởng, trong những nỗi đằng đẵng đau thương và bao đêm phải tự lau khô nước mắt cho mình? Để rồi không nhận ra rằng, thực chất chúng ta quá đáng thương.

Tại sao phải đối xử tệ bạc với bản thân như thế? Khi mà cuộc đời vốn quá ngắn ngủi, cho dù có tận dụng hết thời gian đó để làm những điều bản thân muốn làm, sống vì những mục tiêu và dự định, yêu thương như chưa bao giờ tổn thương, đứng lên dang tay chịu trách nhiệm với những người xung quanh mình, vẫn còn chưa đủ. Vậy tại sao phải tự thiêu đốt quá nhiều thời gian vào việc cố công chờ đợi những thứ đã qua, chẳng thể trở về?




Người ta đã không trân trọng chúng ta, đã ngoảnh mặt quay lưng bỏ rơi chúng ta trong một cái hố sâu của tuyệt vọng, của ti tỉ loại cảm xúc vừa cắn rứt, vừa bi thương, vừa dằn vặt vừa thống khổ, vừa nuối tiếc vừa nhung nhớ. Thế nhưng chúng ta phần lớn vì quá yêu nên cắn răng chịu đựng, vì lụy tình nên mới day dứt chẳng thể quên.


Có khi nào chúng ta cũng đã quên luôn rằng, bản thân chúng ta mới cần phải trân trọng nhất hay chưa? Đợi chờ lâu như vậy, đến bản thân mình còn không trân trọng thì hy vọng ai sẽ trân trọng chúng ta?

Cuộc đời này, quan trọng nhất là phải sống mạnh mẽ và tự tin. Biết cách yêu thương bản thân và làm những việc mình thích. Yêu thương quá nhiều sẽ khiến chúng ta bi lụy, tình quá sâu đậm cũng khiến chúng ta khổ sở. Chẳng thà cứ tỉnh dậy khỏi giấc mơ, đối diện với cuộc sống muôn vàn khó khăn và thử thách, công việc chờ đợi một ai đó hoặc một điều gì đó sẽ trở nên quá xa xỉ. Bởi làm gì có ai là chờ đợi được điều gì đó cả một đời?

Mọi thứ trên đời này luôn tồn tại những xác suất. Và việc điều gì đã đi qua rồi mà trở lại được chỉ chiếm xác suất rất nhỏ. Tại sao cứ phải cố chờ đợi một điều hi hữu xảy ra? Cũng như tại sao không dám thử bắt đầu một điều gì mới?

Chỉ mong là đừng bao giờ mềm yếu, cũng đừng quá bi quan. Vạn sự trên đời đều biến đổi hàng ngày, cả tình cảm lẫn cơ hội, cả con người huống chi những thứ vô hình?

Thế nên đừng cố chấp vọng về quá khứ quá nhiều, đừng cố chờ đợi những điều không bao giờ trở lại, bởi vì chúng ta có thể sẽ đánh mất rất nhiều thứ mà chính chúng ta không kịp nhận ra.

Và nó hoàn toàn không đáng!


(Sưu tầm)

----------


## kohan

> Thế nên đừng cố chấp vọng về quá khứ quá nhiều, đừng cố chờ đợi những  điều không bao giờ trở lại, bởi vì chúng ta có thể sẽ đánh mất rất nhiều  thứ mà chính chúng ta không kịp nhận ra.


Chuẩn luôn! Không nên chờ đợi những gì mà ta biết rằng sẽ chẳng mang lại kết quả tốt đẹp  :Frown:

----------


## danangtourist

*KHUYẾN MÃI : GIẢM 10% CHI PHÍ DỊCH VỤ TRONG THÁNG 10*

Chúng tôi là công ty có nhiều năm kinh nghiệm về du học và các dịch vụ hỗ trợ du hoc sinh :

- Chuyên sổ lùi Du Học Hàn Quốc, Đài Loan, Mỹ, Anh, Pháp

- Chuyên sổ lùi Thăm Thân ( Nhật + Hàn + Châu Âu ....)

- Chuyên sổ lùi Khám Bệnh

- Chuyên sổ lùi Du Lịch tất cả các  nước

- Chuyên Chứng minh thu nhập - Chứng minh du học các nước

- Chuyên làm Visa hồ sơ khó

===>> KHUYẾN MÃI : GIẢM 10% GIÁ TẤT CẢ DỊCH VỤ NHƯ TRÊN - GIÁ CỰC TỐT

Mở sổ tiết kiệm - xác nhận số dư. Du Học - Du Lich, cho mượn sổ gốc 

*Hãy nhanh tay gọi ngay chúng tôi để được tư vấn miễn phí và có giá tốt nhất*

*Hotline : 0913.381.977* 

Địa chỉ: Ngõ 543 Đường Giải Phóng - P Giáp Bát.- Quận Hoàng Mai- TP Hà Nội

----------

